# 2011 850 touring big tires!



## Mike touring (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking to put 29.5 outlaws on my 11 850 touring. Does anyone know if I could do it with out lifting it and just putting spacers ? Don't have the money for new axles right now. So trying to do without the lift!


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

On my 550xp I'm fitting 29.5s with no lift, but I'm not sure about the tourings


----------



## Mike touring (Oct 11, 2012)

Ya the touring has the foot rest for the passenger in the way . Do yours rub and do you have spacers? Are you using stock wheels ?


----------



## Mike touring (Oct 11, 2012)

Oops scratch the rims thing saw your profile


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nope they don't rub at all, and no spacers


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

it's really close, if I were you I would probaly get a small lift just to be sure, I'm getting a lift, just haven't had the money.


----------



## Mike touring (Oct 11, 2012)

Highlighter told me they would rub for share but that was with stock wheels did you put 11" on rear


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

11" width tires? I have 9.5" skinnies all around


----------



## Mike touring (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info. Helps


----------

